# found out my bearded silkies DNA sex results today!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all! As you know I've been waiting for the sexing results for my silkies before they could be sent. As they just annexed my area I live into the city  sadly I can't have roos. I found out I got one male  but TWO female!! Thank God! So what I've done is replaced the confirmed male with another chick and purchased a " hen guarantee" this way if he/she turns up male they will replace him FREE of charge! I can give him a good home or send him back. I'm so happy that now my chicks will sent! The farm said he will try and send them TODAY!! I'm so excited ! I wanted to share with all of you my results! Soon my girls will be home!! I'm so happy!! Thank you all for being here for me!! I was so concerned that what if they all turned up male!! But thank God that wasn't the case! I can't begin to tell you how worried I was about this!! Whew, finally I know!! At least I'm starting out with two confirmed females, and one questionable. I might buy one more chick to make four. I just had to share the news with you all!! I'm so happy!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay congrats! What colors did you get?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi there I got one blue, and two partridge colors! The names of the partridge are Wilma and Betty and the blue is Milly.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice, can't wait for pics! 2 months old huh not so much chicks anymore. Still gonna be beautiful!


----------

